# new bow blind



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

My new bow blind. I bolted the top down and about to start framing out the door and windows. Should be nice when its done.


----------



## Wakerider1424 (Nov 25, 2007)

Gonna be a good project! Keep posting up of your progress!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I bet that SOB is gonna be HOT!!! I think the first thing I'd do is look into some light paint. 

Looking forward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nah Pale Guy, see those two vents at the top? That's where the A/C duct work ties in. 

TH


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

When I worked on it this weekend it was very hot. Once I got the door cut out and some air came in, it wasnt to bad. Will get better once windows are put in and im putting a venting system in that big opening on the lid. It may get hot during early season but it will be nice in warm when its 20 degrees ouside.


----------



## halfstringer (May 20, 2006)

My buddy made one similar and buried it and brushed it in. Deer walk right by and never look in. Wear black camo and actually shoot slightly up at deer.


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

Thats the plan. I am hauling it out to our property this weekend and will continue to work on it when I can out there. Hoping Ill have it in the ground and brushed by thanksgiving.


----------



## frequentflyer (Sep 14, 2005)

*Bow Blind*

Where can I get a tank like that?
I have been thinking of building a partially sunken bow bling.
Should work great.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Black is great here. I made similar but with plywood and painted inside flat black and used a black head net and black long sleeved t-shirt. The arrow comes flying out of those "black hole" stands! It worked many times.


----------



## phil k (May 8, 2007)

what are the dimensions??? is that about 4' across ??x 7 high ?


----------



## FBGHUNTER (Sep 27, 2010)

tank is 8 foot tall and 7 foot around. I can walk around in it with my bow drawn. I finished up the door this weekend in between hunts. Here are some pics of it. Also, threw in some pics of the alfalfa feeder I built as well.


----------

